# Bruit souffle au niveau des haut-parleurs



## Berlate (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous !
Voilà j'ai un problème suite à un démontage-remontage du Powerbook pour changer mon disque dur mort, et depuis au niveau du haut-parleurs (vers la touche entrée ou le bouton Power) fait un bruit au démarrage après quelques secondes comme un gros souffle puis ensuite vient un bruit du style "tac tac tac tac tac" en continu c'est assez embêtant.

Vous auriez pas une idée d'où est-ce que cela peut venir ?

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2011)

hello

quel modéle de powerbook ?

là comme ça je pensais  au ventilo mais souffle puis bruit, peut être le graveur aussi

allez hop, redémontage et check up complet


----------

